# Ufergraben und Uferwall



## Hanseat (11. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Forum,

wie ich bereits unter https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/neuer-garten-neuer-teich.43642/page-4 geschrieben habe, bin ich etwas verwirrt bzw. verunsichert. Da es eher nach einer Grundsatzdiskussion klingt, lagere ich das Thema mal hier in diesen Thread aus.

Ich habe die Fachbeiträge zum Thema Ufergraben, Randgestaltung und Teichprofil gelesen, dazu in ein paar andere Threads rein geschaut. So richtig scheint das aber nicht zu meinen Vorstellungen zu passen.

Ein Uferwall...:
- trennt offene Teichfläche und Ufergraben
- trennt nährstoffreiches Wasser im Ufergraben von nährstoffarmem Wasser im Teich
- ist höher als der maximale Wasserspiegel im Teich
- wird von einer Ufermatte bedeckt, die Wasser in den Ufergraben saugt.

Ein Ufergraben...:
- ist gefüllt mit nährstoffreichem (humushaltigem) Substrat
- bildet durch die Bepflanzung den optischen Übergang zwischen Teich und Rasen o.ä.
- dient als Saugsperre, da die Folie zum Rasen hin senkrecht hoch steht
- bildet den Überlauf für den Teich, läuft selber in den Rasen o.ä. über
- ist sozusagen ein nasses Beet für entsprechende Pflanzen

Nun gibt es bei natürlichen Gewässern weder Uferwall noch Ufergraben, trotzdem gibt es aber einen Übergang von Wasserfläche zum Ufer. Dieser besteht aus einem dicht bewachsenen Flachwasserbereich, der u.U. auch mal trocken fällt. Dieser Pflanzengürtel ist aber nicht zum restlichen Wasser hin abgegrenzt, der Boden ist schlammig, Sand, Lehm, evtl. Kies, etwas Erde, aber kein Humusboden.

Im "Universalsubstrat"-Thread ist zu lesen, dass Substrate wie ungewaschener Kies, bzw. Sand-Lehm-Mischungen  ebenso für ein entsprechendes Wachstum ausreichend sind. Humusboden mag ja besser sein, aber wirklich natürlich wirkt diese Konstruktion auf mich nicht. Ich habe dann ja trotzdem eine klare optische Trennung von Ufer und Wasserfläche. Nur, dass ein Teil des Ufers mit zum Teich gehört.

Bei mir ist um den Teich kein Rasen, sondern ein Beet (abgesehen von der Terrassenkante mir Steilufer). Ein nasses Beet als Übergang zwischen Teich und normalem Beet klingt für mich irgendwie seltsam. Wäre es nicht sinnvoller den Platz für einen größeren Flachwasserbereich zu nutzen, der zum Ufer hin immer dichter mit Wasserpflanzen in Sand-Lehm-Gemisch bepflanzt ist. Dann gibt es keine klare optische Trennung zwischen Beet und Wasserfläche, sondern einen relativ fließenden Übergang. Die Folie würde am Ende immer noch hoch stehen, gehalten durch das Substrat und wenn nötig einzelne Natursteine.
Evtl. würde es einen Wall geben um am Rand mehr Substrat zu ermöglichen und es auch dort zu halten, aber der wäre unter Wasser. Eine Trennung wäre nicht notwendig da einfach alles nährstoffarm ist.

Habe ich da irgendetwas falsch verstanden? Ich habe gerade das Gefühl beim Bau des Uferwalls Aufwand in eine Ufergestaltung zu stecken, die eigentlich nicht meinen Vorstellungen entspricht und evtl. sogar mit weniger Aufwand natürlicher wäre.

Wofür brauche ich einen Ufergraben/- wall, wenn ich kein humushaltiges Substrat verwende? Mache ich einen Denkfehler?

Jetzt bin ich sehr auf eure Meinungen gespannt 

Gruß,
        Carsten


----------



## ina1912 (12. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Carsten!
wie im Bezugsthema schon mehrfach erwähnt, braucht kein Teich Uferwall und Ufergraben. Jedoch ist er auch nicht unsinnig,  wie manch einer uns mit Argumenten weiszumachen versucht. Das macht durchaus Sinn, wenn man auf Ansiedlung und Pflege bestimmter Pflanzen wert legt und nicht in erster Linie dem grösstmöglichen Schwimmraum für Fische Vorrang gibt. Das ist aber keine Frage von richtig und falsch, sondern eine Frage der persönlichen Prioritäten!
sicher wächst das meiste auch irg2ndwie schlecht und recht in nährstoffarmem Teichsubstrat. Die üppigere Variante ist aber unbestritten das nährstoffreiche Substrat. Und das tun die meisten halt in den Ufergraben,  damit es nicht das Teichwasser belastet. Von daher für die Pflanzen Liebhaber eine logische Variante! Ich weiss auch nicht, warum manche versuchen das schlecht zu reden, nur weil sie nicht so auf eine blühende Sumpfzone stehen...

Ausserdem:
in einem natürlichen Gewässer hat man im Allgemeinen ein flach geneigt verlaufendes Ufer, wo sich in den verschiedenen Tiefenzonen die jeweils passenden Pflanzen ansiedeln und dort sich eine Schicht abgestorbener Pflanzen ansammelt und Nährstoffe liefert.. vor allem die Bereiche die bei Niedrigwasser trocken fallen sind der ideale Bereich für die schönste Blühpflanzenauswahl. Hab ich im Teich selten,  da stehen die Pflanzen oft zu tief im Wasser und obendrein ungedüngt in Kieseltöpfen. Eine solche Schräge wie im Naturgewässer ist in einem künstlichen Teich schwer zu realisieren,  da das Substrat abrutscht, wenn man nicht unter Wasser einen Wall zum Abbremsen baut, der beim Verlegen der Folie auch mehr Probleme macht.
also, es hat alles sein Für und Wider. Du allein entscheidest, worauf Dein Hauptaugenmerk liegt. Wenn nicht genug Platz für alles da ist: Zugunsten der Schwimmfläche auf Ufergraben verzichten, wenn Du lieber mehr Fische magst, oder wenn Du Pflanzenliebhaber bist, dann halt einen Ufergraben zum Anlegen einer schönen Sammlung blühender Sumpfpflanzen und feuchtigkeitsliebender Stauden.
den Wall selbst kann man mit Bodendeckendern kaschieren.
m.E. ist ein optischer Übergang von einem Feuchtbeet in ein Trockenbeet überhaupt nicht seltsam. Ist doch im Gegenteil total natürlich. Die Erde rund um ein natürliches Gewässer zieht auch nur bis zu einem bestimmten Umkreis Wasser aus dem See, wo dann noch feuchtliebende Stauden wachsen, und dahinter ist auch Schluss und dann kommt die ganz trockene Zone,  wo dann die Gräser und Wiesenblumen kommen...

lg ina


----------



## Hanseat (12. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Ina,

danke für deine Antwort!
Du hast natürlich Recht, ein Teich braucht nicht unbedingt einen Uferwall mit Ufergraben. Es kommt immer darauf an, welche Prioritäten der Besitzer hat. Meine Frage zielte eher darauf ab, wann er sinnvoll ist und wofür. Es entsteht, zumindest bei mir, beim Lesen entsprechender Beiträge der Eindruck, er wäre bei einem naturnahen Teich ein Muss.

Bei mir geht es darum, einen naturnahen Teich zu bauen, ohne Fische und auch kein Schwimmteich. Ich habe bisher keine speziellen Pflanzenwünsche. Es geht nur darum einen lebendigen Garten zu haben und mit dem Teich einen entsprechenden Lebensraum für alles zu bieten was von alleine einwandert. Seien es Insekten, __ Kröten, __ Frösche, __ Molche oder anderes. Es geht also weder um die Ansiedlung bestimmter Pflanzen noch um einen Schwimmraum für Fische.

Du hast Recht, dass es auch an einem natürlichen Teichufer eine Art Feuchtbeet gibt. Durch den Ufergraben gibt man nur klarer vor bis wohin Wasser gesogen werden soll. Der Übergang zwischen offenem Wasser und Feuchtbeet wirkt aus meiner Sicht allerdings etwas abrupt. Aber vielleicht habe ich mir da auch einfach nur ungünstige Beispiel angeschaut. Hat man eine entsprechende Bepflanzung auch auf der Teichseite des Ufergrabens, fällt die Trennung nicht so auf.

Mal schauen was noch an weiteren Meinungen kommt 

Gruß,
      Carsten


----------



## ina1912 (12. Aug. 2015)

Für das, was Du Dir wünschst, ist glaube ich ein Ufergraben nicht unbedingt erforderlich. wenn es um die grösstmögliche Vielfalt an Besuchern (Amphibien, Reptilien, Insekten, aber auch Schmetterlinge und Vögel) geht, kannst Du ihn zwar sehr gut gebrauchen,  aber er kann auch wegbleiben bei einer entsprechend grossen Flachzone im Teich. Ich möchte nur nochmal erwähnen, dass für die Tiefenzone, wo die Wurzel Wasser ziehen kann, die Pflanze selbst aber über Wasser steht und gelegentlich mal paar Zentimeter nach unten  trocken fällt, die größte Auswahl an Pflanzen existiert und damit natürlich auch eine grösstmögliche "Zielgruppe" an Tieren angesprochen wird. Eine kleine Flachstelle mit Wassereinlauf auf einen Stein ist zb ein Magnet für Vögel zum Trinken und Plantschen, sehr idyllisch anzuschauen.  Totholzstücke und ein paar Steine und Moose, mit der der Folienrand kaschiert wird, birgt für __ Eidechsen, Ringelnattern, __ Frösche und __ Molche nette Verstecke. Und falls Du doch mal Gefallen an Fischen findest, dann lass Dir am besten die Sichtseite des Teichs unbepflanzt bzw steil abfallend. Denn nichts ist ärgerlicher als schöne Fische zu haben, die man hinter dem zugewachsenen Ufer nicht sieht. Da spreche ich aus Erfahrung.
lg ina


----------



## bergi (12. Aug. 2015)

ina1912 schrieb:


> ...sicher wächst das meiste auch irg2ndwie schlecht und recht in nährstoffarmem Teichsubstrat. Die üppigere Variante ist aber unbestritten das nährstoffreiche Substrat. [...] Von daher für die Pflanzen Liebhaber eine logische Variante! Ich weiss auch nicht, warum manche versuchen das schlecht zu reden, nur weil sie nicht so auf eine blühende Sumpfzone stehen...


Hi Ina,
ich biete dir eine kleine Wette unter Pflanzenliebhabern an: auf meinem *nährstoffarmen Substrat (ungewaschener, ungesiebter Kies)* gedeihen und blühen mehr Pflanzenarten in besserer Form als auf* jeder beliebigen nährstoffreichen Variante*... was sagst du dazu?
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Eugen (12. Aug. 2015)

@stefan,
bei meinen Teichen hättest du die Wette verloren.


----------



## bergi (12. Aug. 2015)

Hi Eugen,
mein Wettangebot würde tendenziell auch deine Teiche einschließen (ich sagte ja "_beliebige nährstoffreiche_..."... ). Allerdings glaube ich ja mal nicht, dass du wirklich nährstoff*reiches* Substrat verwendest, vielleicht abgesehen von Seerosen und __ Lotos (_bei denen sogar ich eine Ausnahme in Betracht ziehen würde_) - ?

Hi Carsten, 





Hanseat schrieb:


> Der Übergang zwischen offenem Wasser und Feuchtbeet wirkt aus meiner Sicht allerdings etwas abrupt. Aber vielleicht habe ich mir da auch einfach nur ungünstige Beispiel angeschaut. Hat man eine entsprechende Bepflanzung auch auf der Teichseite des Ufergrabens, fällt die Trennung nicht so auf.


da sprichst du was Wichtiges an: ich habe auch noch keine Ufergraben-/wall Konstruktion gesehen, die in dieser ästhetischen Hinsicht so wirklich überzeugt. Wäre ja auch in sich unlogisch: wenn man - unzutreffender Weise - annimmt, das zufriedenstellendes Pflanzenwachstum nur im humusreichen Ufergraben möglich ist, dann macht es ja wenig Sinn, noch mal eine Pflanzzone mit nährstoffarmem Substrat im Teich selbst vorzusehen.
Auch hier mein Tipp: unabhängige *Fachliteratur *lesen.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Christine (12. Aug. 2015)

bergi schrieb:


> Allerdings glaube ich ja mal nicht, dass du wirklich nährstoff*reiches* Substrat verwendest


Du hast ja keine Ahnung, aber davon reichlich. Wieviele Teiche hast Du denn eigentlich in der von Dir hier ständig propagierten Methode schon gebaut, die über Jahre funktionieren?


----------



## PeterBoden (13. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

der bergie konnte folgendes ausrufen:


bergi schrieb:


> ...ich biete dir eine kleine Wette unter Pflanzenliebhabern an: auf meinem nährstoffarmen ...*Kies)* gedeihen und blühen mehr Pflanzenarten in besserer Form als auf jeder beliebigen nährstoffreichen Variante...



Das ist, mit Verlaub, reif für den Nobelpreis. 
Monsanto & Co. haben jetzt schlaflose Nächte.


----------



## bergi (13. Aug. 2015)

Christine schrieb:


> Du hast ja keine Ahnung, aber davon reichlich. Wieviele Teiche hast Du denn eigentlich in der von Dir hier ständig propagierten Methode schon gebaut, die über Jahre funktionieren?


Tscha Christine, hochgeschätzte ahnungssreiche Frau Moderatorin:
auf jeden Fall mehr als du.


PeterBoden schrieb:


> Das ist, mit Verlaub, reif für den Nobelpreis.Monsanto & Co. haben jetzt schlaflose Nächte.


 Tscha Peter, Späßle g'macht, ganz großes Kino. Und jetzt... irgendeinen Beleg, irgendeine Art von Foto, das mit der Sache hier zu tun hat...? Es ging dem Threaderöffner nicht darum, wer hier am meisten geliked wird oder sonst was. Es ging ihm um die Frage, ob dieser Aufwand mit "Wall und Graben" wirklich nötig ist. Es hat sich - logischerweise - gezeigt, dass der Aufwand nur dann nötig ist, wenn man Humus als Substrat einsetzt. Dadurch verlagerte sich die Frage auf den Punkt, ob Humus nötig ist.
Humus seinerseits ist als Teichsubstrat aber so unnötig wie ein Kropf, das ist nicht nur meine Meinung und Erfahrung (_leider bin ich tatsächlich so was wie ein Experte für das Thema, das macht diese Diskussion etwas schwer erträglich_), sondern auch die der einschlägigen Fachliteratur.
Nachdem es hier glücklicherweise nicht um Glaubensfragen, sondern um technische Angelegenheiten geht, könnte man versuchen, diese Position zu be- oder widerlegen. Man kann aber natürlich auch spaßig und persönlich werden.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Christine (13. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Stefan,

das schöne ist ja, dass Du die Sachen nur so liest, wie sie Dir in den Kram passen und Behauptungen aufstellst ohne Wissen. Erinnert mich irgendwie an... aber naja. 

Eugen hat in den Tiefen dieses Forums mal den Aufbau seines Teichbodens sehr detailiert beschrieben und wenn ich viel Langeweile hätte, würde ich mich auf die Suche begeben. Das Substrat, dass er dabei verwendet hat, ist so nährstoffreich, dass uns allen hier die Ohren schlackerten und alle mit Algenphobie in Ohnmacht fielen.

Zu Deiner Wasserflohtheorie komme ich in dem anderen Thread noch.


----------



## bergi (13. Aug. 2015)

Hi Christine,
(_danke auch für die "Moderation" )_

Das Hauptproblem mit nährstoffreichem Teichsubstrat und Uferwall ist für mich *nicht,* dass ersteres Algen hervorruft, sondern dass letzterer bei den allermeisten (_nagut, bin ich mal ehrlich, bei allen, die ich gesehen habe_) Teichen wie ein mühsam kaschierter Baufehler wirkt. 

Und wozu? Für einen komplett unnötigen Stickstoffzuschuss durch deplatzierten Mutterboden, den es in der Natur in *keinem einzigen* Gewässer in dieser Form gibt. 
Wenn man den trotzdem ganz unbedingt möchte, warum auch immer und gegen sämtliche Expertenmeinung, vielleicht weil man dann in diesem Forum ganz viel Zustimmung findet, dann fände ich es ja fast noch besser, den Mutterboden ohne Uferwall einzugraben. Der Stickstoffüberschuss legt sich wenigstens mit der Zeit, aber der Uferwall *bleibt*, ein seltsamer Plastikbuckel, bezogen mit Plastikvlies, meist zu allem Überfluss angrenzend an einen Plastik-Steilhang, der panikartig auf Tiefe geht, weil man mit dem Ganzen schon zu viel Volumen vergeigt hat.


----------



## Christine (13. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Stefan,



bergi schrieb:


> (_danke auch für die "Moderation" )_


Zuviel der Ehre, das war ich nicht .

Halten wir mal fest: Du findest Uferwall und -graben hässlich. Was den Wall angeht, muss ich Dir in vielen Fällen, die ich bisher gesehen habe, zustimmen, weil der Buckel immer irgendwie überdimensioniert und fehlplaziert wirkte.  Allerdings was den Zweck angeht, hat er seine Berechtigung. Alles eine Frage der Proportionen.


----------



## Hanseat (13. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

ich versuche mal zusammenfassen, was ich aus den bisherigen Beiträgen raus lese. Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich etwas falsch verstanden habe.

- Ein Uferwall ist tatsächlich nur dann notwendig, wenn im Ufergraben humushaltiges, nährstoffreiches Substrat verwendet wird. Dann allerdings ist er sinnvoll.
- Ein Ufergraben simuliert den an ein natürliches Gewässer angrenzenden Bereich, der Wasser ins Erdreich zieht. Der Unterschied ist, dass der Nährstoffaustausch verhindert und der ansaugende Bereich begrenzt wird.
- Es wird angenommen, dass mangels Nährstoffe ohne Ufergraben kein vergleichbar dichter Bewuchs am Teichrand entstehen würde. Daher wäre der Übergang zum trockenen Beet recht plötzlich.
- Die Optik von Ufergraben und Uferwall ist sicher Ansichtssache, aber ich bin wohl nicht als einziger der Ansicht, dass der Wall selber oftmals nicht sonderlich schön aussieht. Selbst wenn er bewachsen ist, ist eine recht klare optische Begrenzung des Wassers sichtbar.
- Eine Alternative für meinen Teich, wäre ein großer Flachwasserbereich mit ansteigendem Substratboden, der müsste aber mit Wällen stabilisiert werden. Dazu Pflanzung der Uferbepflanzung direkt in das Substrat, nicht in "Kieseltöpfe", damit doch ausreichend viele Nährstoffe verfügbar sind.

Ich habe mal eine Skizze angehängt, was ich mir vorstellen könnte. Ein Ufergraben, dessen Wall unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche bleibt und nur das Substrat stabilisiert. Außerdem eine mit Substrat bedeckte Steigung, auf der Steine im Wasser das Abrutschen verhindern.

Wäre das eine Alternative, wenn man annimmt, dass auch ohne Humus ein ausreichendes Wachstum möglich ist?

Gruß,
        Carsten


----------



## troll20 (13. Aug. 2015)

bergi schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall mehr als du.


Also wenn alle so zusammen gehauen aussehen wie der den du mal hier beschrieben hattest, Respekt.
Ufergraben ja oder nein ist wohl eine Frage des Geschmacks und der Asuführung.

Aber angenommen, "ich" möchte einen Teich haben mit möglichst viel Wasservolumen auf kleinstmöglicher Fläche, d.h. Senkrechte Wände.
Dann will "ich" noch Bergsee ähnliche Sichtverhältnisse am besten mit sowenig wie  möglichen Nährstoffgehalt im Wasser.
Aber dann steht da wieder der Wunsch nach wunderschön aussehenden Pflanzen die es immer feucht mögen.
Im Teich würden sie verhungern und ertrinken, da Nährstoffarm und senkrechte Wände. Also bleibt nur ein Ufergraben, da können die Pflanzen sicher im feuchten Substrat stehen.
Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage woher sollen die Nährstoffe kommen ????
Na jemand eine Antwort ?

LG René


----------



## ina1912 (13. Aug. 2015)

Hallo!  
Sicher gibt es dazu gleich die verschiedensten Meinungen. Ich persönlich finde die oberste Stufe gut, denn die Idee, den Wall knapp unter die Wasseroberfläche zu legen, kam mir auch.
die beiden unteren Stufen würde ich nicht genau an der selben Teichseite machen wie die oberste. Die in den tieferen Zonen wachsenden Pflanzen werden gern mal sehr hoch, wenn ich da so an __ Binsen, Wasseriris, Rohkolben und aich __ Blutweiderich denke, die auch so 30-40 cm Tiefe noch tolerieren.  Und so könnte es passieren, dass Du von der gegenüberliegenden Teichseite Deine Pflanzen im Sumpfbereich nicht siehst, weil die davor im Wasser stehenden höher sind. Ausgenommen natürlich wenn Du dort nur Seerosen pflanzt oder nur sehr niedrige Wasserpflanzen.  Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, an der einen Teichseite den Ufergraben zu machen und an einer anderen Seite die Stufen für die Wasserpflanzen.
lg ina


----------



## Hanseat (13. Aug. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber angenommen, "ich" möchte einen Teich haben mit möglichst viel Wasservolumen auf kleinstmöglicher Fläche, d.h. Senkrechte Wände.
> Dann will "ich" noch Bergsee ähnliche Sichtverhältnisse am besten mit sowenig wie  möglichen Nährstoffgehalt im Wasser.
> Aber dann steht da wieder der Wunsch nach wunderschön aussehenden Pflanzen die es immer feucht mögen.
> Im Teich würden sie verhungern und ertrinken, da Nährstoffarm und senkrechte Wände. Also bleibt nur ein Ufergraben, da können die Pflanzen sicher im feuchten Substrat stehen.
> ...



Hallo René,

bei deinen Wünschen wäre ein Ufergraben wohl wirklich notwendig, dann gerne auch mit nährstoffreichem Substrat. Aufgrund der senkrechten Wände und der strikten Trennung von Pflanzbereich und Wasserfläche würde ich einen solchen Teich aber nicht als naturnah bezeichnen. Er ist ziemlich genau das Gegenteil von dem was ich mir für meinen Teich vorstelle.

Es lassen sich sicherlich Anforderungen und Wünsche konstruieren, für deren Erfüllung ein Ufergraben notwendig und nährstoffreiches Substrat sinnvoll ist. Daraus würde ich aber nicht ableiten wollen, dass diese Schlussfolgerungen für einen Teich mit völlig anderen Vorgaben auch anwendbar sind. Wie bereits gesagt wurde, kommt es da auf die Prioritäten an.

Gruß,
        Carsten


----------



## troll20 (13. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Carsten das ich stand nicht ohne Grund in " "   
Ich wollte nur einen möglichen Grund aufzeigen und das etwas überspitzt um es zu verdeutlichen.
Wie schon von einigen betont, jedem so wie es gefällt, funktionieren tut vieles.
Den Vorteil von Nährstoffreichen Substrat der mir noch einfallen würde, wäre der, das am Anfang ein sehr gutes Wachstum erzielt wird.
Mit der Zeit sind diese Nährstoffe aufgebraucht. Da jedoch die Pflanzen kräftig und relativ groß sind kommen sie gut mit Schwankungen zu recht. Nur müssen sie jetzt die Nährstoffe über den Uferwall aus dem Teich ziehen.
Aber wie gesagt das sind nur Vermutungen, ich hab keinen Ufergraben, sondern im Teich eine Pflanzstufe ca. 0,5 m breit und zwischen 10 und 20 cm tief, dazu Lehm - Sand Gemisch mit wenigen Kieseln (eigentlich noch viel zu viel). Leider räumen die Fischlis beim fischeln zwischen den Pflanzen sehr gut auf 

LG René


----------



## bergi (14. Aug. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Also wenn alle so zusammen gehauen aussehen wie der den du mal hier beschrieben hattest, Respekt.


Ja, ich finde ihn auch sehr gelungen - das ist eine sehr funktionelle und ästhetisch ansprechende Methode, Tiefwasser (_und zwar richtig tief_) von einer Pflanzzone zu trennen, kann ich nur empfehlen.
@Carsten: Das beschriebene Substrat - ungewaschener, ungesiebter Kies (_"UUK" hört sich doch gut an_ ) tendiert bei moderatem Gefälle überhaupt nicht zum Rutschen sondern verdichtet ganz gut. Allerdings, wenn du bei einem mittelgroßen Teich wirklich auf Tiefe kommen willst, brauchst du wohl - weit unten, z.B. auf dem letzten Meter - so was wie eine Steilwand, sonst muss der Teich insgesamt viel zu groß werden. Ich habe - _s. Thread_ https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/holzteich-baudoku.36087/ - dazu Holzbretter genommen, wie auch bei vielen Schwimmteichen zu sehen. Es gibt also ein moderates Gefälle über ca. 20 Höhenzentimeter, ohne "Schwellen" o.ä., das die Spanne zwischen Maximal- und Minimalwassserstand umspannt ("tidal range" ). Dann folgt nach unten die Holzwand, die immer unter Wasser ist, das ist für die Haltbarkeit wichtig.
Alternativen gibts natürlich zuhauf - Beton, Steinmauern - aber das ist nicht wirklich angenehmer oder sinnvoller.
Gruß,
Stefan
P.S.
Ich hab's versucht, hier mal ein paar echte Vergleiche zwischen Pflanzen auf verschiedenem Substrat anzuregen, ist aber natürlich schwierig... ich kann nur sagen, dass die Pflanzen auf UUK dauerhaft so gut wachsen, dass einem normalerweise nicht der Gedanke kommt, das durch Kompost, Düngekegel o.ä. steigern zu wollen.
P.P.S.
@troll: hast du auch einen Teich - bilder?


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Aug. 2015)

Uferwall brauch kein Mensch ist meine Meinung. Weiterhin ist auch sichtbare Folie oberhalb der Wasserfläche für mich ein grauen. Da stehe ich auf eine Abdeckung mit einer Pflanzmatte und einstellen der Folienkante zwischen Steinen. In der Matte wächst bei mir alle mögliche. Ebenso kann man einen Flachbereich bauen um mehr Pflanzen Platz zu schaffen.

An einer Schrägen Flüche Substrat einbauen mittels Steinen.....funktioniert nach meinen Erfahrungen nur mit irgend welchem groben Kies denn keiner wenn er drüber nachdenkt im Teich haben. Sonst bleib nix schräg liegen. Was geht, ist eine Abtreppung in kleinen Stufen. 



Wenn man das auf die Zeichnung von Carsten bezieht wird sich das hellbraune Substrat immer Horizontal einstellen. Also waagerechte Linie bei der Oberkante der roten Steine. So schräg wie auf der Zeichnung der unterste Bereich bleibt nix. Tiere und Wasser lagern das Substrat um biss es waagerecht liegt. Erst, wenn die Steine so schwer werden, das Sie nicht mehr bewegt werden können, bleiben Sie in der Schräge liegen.


----------



## Hanseat (15. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Totto,

das Substrat auf der steilen Steigung rechts würde nicht funktionieren, das gebe ich dir Recht. In diesem Fachbeitrag https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/der-optimale-naturnahe-teich-pflanzenteich.14513/ steht, dass die Steigung maximal 30-35 Grad sein sollte, damit das Substrat nicht abrutscht. Daraus schließe ich, dass es möglich ist, Substrat mit einer Steigung von bis zu 30 Grad zu verlegen. Da es bei mir keine Fische gibt, die den Boden durchwühlen, würde ich erwarten, dass das Substrat dauerhaft mir einer gewissen Steigung liegen bleibt.

Gruß,
         Carsten


----------



## mg911 (1. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Mitte März geht es bei mir mit dem Teichbau los und ich bin jetzt doch hin und hergerissen. Aus den Erfahrungen mit meinem derzeit noch existierenden Fertigteich weiß ich, dass die Pflanzen in der umlaufenden Pflanzzone nicht sehr gut wachsen. Ich habe neben dem Teich einen zweiten, kleineren Fertigteich verbuddelt und 3/4 mit Mutterboden gefüllt, sozusagen als Sumpfzone. Hier gehen die Pflanzen wie Hölle. Insofern tendiere ich bei dem nun zu bauenden Folienteich zu einem Uferwall nebst Ufergraben um eben bessere Wachstumsbedingungen für diverse Pflanzen zu haben. Den Uferwall würde ich mit einer Ufermatte abdecken und mit Lehm einreiben und anschließend einsäen. Da der Uferwall maximal eine Höhe von 10 cm haben soll sollte das meiner Meinung nach gehen. Da es ja offensichtlich verschiedene Meinungen zu diesem Thema gibt, wäre es hilfreich, wenn ihr jeweils mal ein Bild von euren Teichen einstellen könnten. Dann wäre die Meinungsbildung sicherlich einfacher.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## janfo (1. März 2022)

mg911 schrieb:


> dass die Pflanzen in der umlaufenden Pflanzzone nicht sehr gut wachsen.


Das kann viele Gründe haben, kann man aus der Ferne/ohne Informationen schlecht beurteilen. Es kommt auf die Auswahl der Pflanzen an, welche Bedingungen diese brauchen, welche Bedingungen du ihnen zur Verfügung stellst/stellen kannst (Sonnenstand, Substrat) etc. 

Ich würde dir empfehlen einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen und nicht 7 Jahre alte Threads wieder "hervorzukramen" und dann auf verschiedene Threads verteilt Informationen zu posten.
Mit einem eigenen Thread wäre es doch viel übersichtlicher und man wüsste was du genau vor hast und kann dir dann sicher entsprechend Beratend zur Seite stehen.

lg Jan


----------

